# 5000K and 12000K



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

I have a fixture that fits 4 compact flourescent bulbs. I already have two 12000K(I know thats high) and can buy two 5000K from Platt's electric. Would these two types of bulbs balance each other out by together providing yellowish and bluish light? Wouldn't the plants get everything they need in terms of light(the resulting light would have a Kelvin temperature somwhere in between?)? Otherwise I will have to go with buying four 6700. Those are my two options.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Well I think having 2 5000k bulbs would definately help.
But the 4 6700ks would be optimum









Hard 2 say


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Does this look like a good deal? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/4-x-96-Watt-Power-Comp...1QQcmdZViewItem

They are out of the 6500 and the 10000K but once they get them back in stock I was thinking of buying two of each(this item is actually four power compacts).


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

They seem like good bulbs as long as you have a straight pinned fixture to run them. 
But looking at shipping costs, I'd look somewhere else. There has to be a better deal out there


----------

